# Excited for fry!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

SO two of my guppies are pregnant, and they are about to burst. I'm going to get a breeding net today and try that. If it stresses them I'll do a seperate tank. But one of the females is plain but fade to black at the end of her tail. ANd the other is all plain with a very faint green tail with spots. I don't know who the daddy's are because they were pregnant when I got them. But Im excited to see the baby's from the mommies!!! The other females are also pregnant but only a week or so. SO will be a while for them. But they have orange tail and orange tinted bodies. Any tips on fry keeping??

Pics of the fishies down below

1. Three of the mommies to be. The ones you can see they're whole bodies are so fat! (Moon and Fade.)
2. Some of the fish I got Fancy males and i forgot the females Haha.
3. Fade!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry for SO many !!!s, my bettas finaly bred) Breeding is exciting!


----------



## zog (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome man!

I think I am going to get a few more females on my way home tonight... I don't think a 1:1 is a good idea... idk


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah! Im so excited to see them. I got their breeding net today but I don't they are happy with it. SO I will put them in a 2.5 to give birth and raise the babies In there if there isn't to many.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! They're guppies, the male will mate with the female! I failed with guppys when I got a so called female guppy which was a platy and the babys were sterile.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! Are you planning on selling the babys to a local store?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks! I'm going to keep a few of them (the most pretty one  haha) But the rest are either being given away if i can find home or sold to the petstores. I just don't know if my petsmart takes them... They're are probably others i could take them to, thats just the closest.  Breeding tank is now setup, and they will be put in alittle while!!!D


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

look for privatly owned petstores!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh great there's one of those very close to me! Thank you~


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

I always try to do that but end up keeping them all... i lack will power, lol.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, I know what you mean. Im going to keep the three I found, but if I get to many, they will go to petstores for sure!!


----------

